# Watching more horse play in the Czechia



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Or Czech Republic as it says here, on the side.
Everything is packed except the fridge stuff, now whats the odds on will we or will not get away in the morning.

I always think its only the fridge stuff for the morning and turns out there are a thousand and one other things to do.

Anyway up, after watching the horses last night we had this urge to go and see some real ones at Dobra Voda.

We are hoping Motley will be OK tomorrow, he wasn't well yesterday, (first time he has been ill in his 9 years of life), visit to the vet, couldn´t find a problem, gave him a pain killing injection in case he was in pain through jumping wrong or something, also a mix of anti infection jab, he's been his old self today, but tomorrow the jabs will have worn off so we have to hope he will still be good to go. If he isn't ??? we don't.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If a vignette is needed for vehicles over 3.5 tons do we need one for our 3.5 tons Navajo?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope Motley’s OK Jan 

Our last visit to the vet was when Shadow had pulled a muscle in his back , I was really worried that if was his intestines again as he was so off colour 

Turn out it was a muscle sprain and we both know how painful that can be, painful joints put a lot of strain on the surrounding muscle 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> If a vignette is needed for vehicles over 3.5 tons do we need one for our 3.5 tons Navajo?


As it says in black and white Jan, *Over 3.5 tons* If you are on or under, you are OK.

Have a good holiday.

Drew.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Left home at 11.30 this morning, driving through Poland on lovely roads, no31 and the 29 which is a beautiful road surface with an ally of tree's, all the grass and hedges had been trimmed, the fields are greening up with next year's corn.
Stopped for lunch at a deserted picnic area and now we are off the road in the woods along a quiet road for the night.
Will now try photos.
First 2 are the picnic area, we drove a bit further into the forest away from the road to have a rest. Second 2 where we are now.
We have seen deer, there are probably wild pigs hiding in here as well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We arrived yesterday at 6pm. Friday night we stayed between 2 lakes near Jicin, it was very quiet, but wouldn't want to be there between April & September as it's just auto camping halfway round the lakes.
We have neighbours all round and it's lovely, invited in for wine and nibbles when we arrived.
I've tried uploading pictures, but the page is not working it says.
Sorry I will try later.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our immediate neighbours.
Does it work?,


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The other side.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our little indian. Not a Navajo :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Having a bit of bovver, first with ticks on Motley and one on me on one of me softies, then yesterday the toilet blade stopped working and the broken bit fell in.
Motley problem is solved with a new tablet instead of the advantex, the tablet is active for 12 weeks and should keep 
him free of flees and ticks 100%. He happily ate the tablet which surprised me so it must have a very special flavour.
The toilet problem has been temporarily solved with a plastic bag filled with water to cover the hole.
Yesterday we had the loan of an electric 3 wheel pickup type thing, see photo. The driver wasn't too uncomfortable, but me and Motley didn't think much to it across the bumpy meadows.
This is a wonderful place for walking and animal watching, horses, sheep, very entertaining goats and Alpaka.
Photos will not upload.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Last night we were invited for a meal by our host and the conversation included how strange Motorhomers can be.
This is a superb place, 200 acres of meadow and then forest to walk around, horses etc. to watch and nature to enjoy, but 99% of the people who come here arrive midday, the first thing they do is put the TV dish up hunting for the best reception, sit in their van all evening and the next morning, without even stretching their legs and clear off at midday. Why bother to leave home if all you want to do is watch TV?
I told em, my Motorhome forum people are not like that, are you?

We had a lovely walk this morning, then sat outside watching the goats afterwards.:laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Last night we were invited for a meal by our host and the conversation included how strange Motorhomers can be.
> This is a superb place, 200 acres of meadow and then forest to walk around, horses etc. to watch and nature to enjoy, but 99% of the people who come here arrive midday, *the first thing they do is put the TV dish up hunting for the best reception*, sit in their van all evening and the next morning, without even stretching their legs and clear off at midday. Why bother to leave home if all you want to do is watch TV?
> I told em, my Motorhome forum people are not like that, are you?
> 
> We had a lovely walk this morning, then sat outside watching the goats afterwards.:laugh:


Jan

Glad you got away and Motley is sorted.

Have not been on much as we have just arrived back in Katowice after 4 weeks in France and crossing Germany in 4 days.

We noticed the TV behaviour particularly with French MHs. I fitted a TV and did watch it when touring solo in UK, particularly in the 'dark' months(mainly for the news), but in the 7 years Basia and I have been together it has never been on. I now get the news with the laptop tethered to our phone with a liberal Gb allowance, so no need to use TV.

We were fortunate to have a lot of sunshine, and still have. Only downside is lots of fruitflies - have to cover the wineglass, even here in Poland in October.

Enjoy your trip away. Love and kisses - to Hans.:wink2:

Geoff and Basia


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Last night we were invited for a meal by our host and the conversation included how strange Motorhomers can be.
> This is a superb place, 200 acres of meadow and then forest to walk around, horses etc. to watch and nature to enjoy, but 99% of the people who come here arrive midday, the first thing they do is put the TV dish up hunting for the best reception, sit in their van all evening and the next morning, without even stretching their legs and clear off at midday. Why bother to leave home if all you want to do is watch TV?
> I told em, my Motorhome forum people are not like that, are you?
> 
> We had a lovely walk this morning, then sat outside watching the goats afterwards.:laugh:


Yep, whats wrong with that if it pleases you?
Some people go hang gliding or bungee jumping but we don't all need to follow their example.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> The toilet problem has been temporarily solved with a plastic bag filled with water to cover the hole.


Elegant solution Jan - I shall remember that!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Elegant solution Jan - I shall remember that!


New idea now Jean, a plastic beaker that fits.:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> New idea now Jean, a plastic beaker that fits.:grin2:


I shall insist on a proper glass for my wine for any invite in the future.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was thinking along the same lines!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Surely we all drink wine out of a wine GLASS 

we don't watch TV when away, nor do we listen to the radio, we just let life pass us by 

We forgot to bring the cromecast as well for the TV 

But I doubt we would watch it 

When we get home TV and Radio 4 are a treat to be resavoured 

Just like the house, garden, washing machine and glorious space 

A huge kitchen , dishwasher etc and a log burner

Just hope my son and his new family are ready to move out to their own place 

But it’s theirs to the 30th of Oct

And I suspect a bit beyond 

And I’ve yet to meet my new grandson , and so has Shadow 

Another member to his family and friends 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I shall insist on a proper glass for my wine for any invite in the future.


It's a beer thingy so have no fear 😱
They were given to us 2 years ago on a stop at the football pitch we go to. I left most of them at home, he gave us 2 dozen or so, good job I kept 4 in the van.
It's been blowing here for 2 days, but sunny, unfortunate about the wind because it's blowing the leaves off and it was the autumn colours we wanted particularly to see.

We are walking for about 1 1/2 hours each day, not easy terrain quite steep in places for a couple of oldies. Little Motley is having a lovely time, he is free all the time and is allowed to go down to the stables to see his friend Cash (pronounced Kesh) he stops for a few minutes then he's back here with us. Kesh is a Ruff Collie.
The field next to us has just been prepared with electric fencing for 15 horses, they will be brought down in the next day or two, so we will have goats alpaka and horses to watch.

I don't know why I can't upload photos from the kindle, the other forum I can.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I shall insist on a proper glass for my wine for any invite in the future.


And if you are given it in a plastic cup, it may look like Prosecco, taste like Prosecco but is it really Prosecco.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> And if you are given it in a plastic cup, it may look like Prosecco, taste like Prosecco but is it really Prosecco.


I wouldn't do that, not even to you Flint:grin2: maybe to Gemmy, which reminds me, I've been having terrible night cramps, I think it's the walking that's started it off again, last night I put the corks in the bed and no cramp:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pictures.
Motley and I didn't enjoy riding in the back of this red thing


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I wouldn't do that, not even to you Flint:grin2: maybe to Gemmy, which reminds me, I've been having terrible night cramps, I think it's the walking that's started it off again, last night I put the corks in the bed and no cramp:laugh:


Aww you are too hard on Gemmy, it takes all sorts in this world to make it viable.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't do white fizzy rubbish in any container. Even with a fancy Italian name.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Niether do I 

It’s white, very very dry 

Although the Chardonnay from Lidl 

And the cotes de Gascogne 

Are proving promising 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gin and tonic is white, fizzy and quite nice.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yuck Jan. It curls yer toes and wrinkles yer skin.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I would stick with:

DALMORE CONSTELLATION 1964 from cask 9. As smooth as a baby's bum.

"Beatha Fhada"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It's been a really lovely day, no wind or clouds temp 21 this afternoon.
Took a trip through Austria which is about 8 km from here, back into Czechia to Jindrichuv Hradec shopped at Kaufland and back.

A bit of useless information, Alpaka make one place their toilet in the field where they all go, not like horses that just go any old where. One of the Alpaka lost his locks today, the vet came this morning, he is now back with the others, quite unaware he is any different from this morning.
I have loaded photos onto the laptop and will load some on here tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A few pictures of our surroundings and walks.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The ride Motley and I were not keen on, Sarah and Kesh accompanied us.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The Alpaka loo.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The damage wild pigs are doing to all the meadows in the area.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The forest walk, the ground is covered with beach nuts, unfortunately neither of us can bend down for long to pick them up and when we did our fingers are no longer nimble enough to open the easily, dropped half of them trying.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As we walked back look what greeted us :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Austrian layby, the tiles in the stones tell a story, a murder story :frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't keep us in suspense Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It's one of those, gamekeeper, his daughter and a poached stories Jean.
The poached was eventually caught after he had pushed the gatekeeper over the cliff and he got his comeuppance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> It's one of those, gamekeeper, his daughter and a poached stories Jean.
> The poached was eventually caught after he had pushed the gatekeeper over the cliff and he got his comeuppance.


Poached, wot you on about girl???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I give up, I take a lot of trouble putting photos on here and all I get is a comment about a misspelt word.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah ha ha ha, take it on the chin Jan.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't get out much Gert, and you pick on me enough, it's just my turn today, stop being a grouch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some really nice pictures by the way

Grovel grovel


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the Kapitän to make a comment, it's usually you 2 wot get on at me for my spelling.:frown2:
Anywayup it's blowing a gale here and I'm getting home sick so tomorrow we start the journey home, we have 8 days to get there 2 days rest then the medical appointments start again.
It's been a super week, or should that be sooper > we've done all the walks, the leaves are falling fast in the wind, we both think it's time to make a move so back more or less the way we came, but not in such a hurry.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy leaves and twigs all over the lawns and clogging up the shrubbery. Be glad when they are all down and we can get the place ship shape again. 
Another reason I would concrete the lot including the moles.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev


Don't worry about it.


I knew what Jan meant - she poached the story off the tiles.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Don't worry about it.
> 
> I knew what Jan meant - she poached the story off the tiles.


Took you three and a half years to understand me:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Don't worry about it.
> 
> I knew what Jan meant - she poached the story off the tiles.


I was never worried, she's too far away to worry about  , I knew what she meant, but one has to do what one has to do, doesn't one.

I hope there may be more pics n vids to come Gerty me old dear :kiss::kiss:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Still blowing so not travelling today, should be calm tomorrow.
There's a lot of open country to drive through so the gusts could be very strong
The green grass we had last week is now being covered with yellow leaves and some of the trees are almost bare, such a shame because the autumn colours are what we had hoped to see on the trees not on the ground.
Why is it I am still eager to get home, we have no Manny cat to worry about anymore and she was my excuse to get home before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz likes to get home after a while, too much time with me most likely   I'd keep going til we ran out of money.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The wind dropped a bit so, look where we are again, 229 km. from Dobra 
voda :grin2: where we stopped on the way down.
Lovely day, 21°c good roads, one holdup with road works and one diversion, one wild goose chase to a dreadful place on park4night so decided to come where we know it's nice. May stop tomorrow night as well .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That looks lovely and peaceful Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That looks lovely and peaceful Jan.


Everything is as quiet as a mouse :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The lakes at sunrise*

Oh well, it was a very quiet night, woke up several times as normal and not a sound to be heard.

The lakes looked beautiful, the sun on one of them made it extra special.
Then at 7.15 this morning the strimmers started up on the other side somewhere.:frown2: the sh*t lorry started pumping out somewhere along the road, far enough away we didn't get the stink that goes with these necessary things.
Off to a grave yard now, will show you pictures of that later.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Oh well, it was a very quiet night, woke up several times as normal and not a sound to be heard.
> 
> The lakes looked beautiful, the sun on one of them made it extra special.
> Then at 7.15 this morning the strimmers started up on the other side somewhere.:frown2: the sh*t lorry started pumping out somewhere along the road, far enough away we didn't get the stink that goes with these necessary things.
> *Off to a grave yard now, *will show you pictures of that later.


No, don't leave us yet Jan.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just in case... lol!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Just in case... lol!


I always thought that stood for lots of love until I found out it was lot of laughs, are you glad at the thought of me going Viv? :frown2:

I will leave you with picture's study them, I'll be back later:laugh:

This Czech 92 simcard works quicker than my cable at home.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Goodbye Czechia*

We are heading into Germany, you may not hear from me again -------------

until we are home, if this SIM works on roaming then you will know where we are tonight.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

After the Navi took us along a narrow street, no where to turn round to get out of it, branches bashing the van both sides (luckily no damage or scratches we can see) we drove to Mimoǹ shopped at Tesco headed toward Germany, saw this huge car park under what maybe a castle on top of the rock and decided to stay the night as it was 4pm . Something is built high up on the rocks both sides of the road and I'm not climbing up to find out what.
Any questions about the graves won't be answered because we no nuffink. :grin2:
They were at the campsite next to the lakes, bikers have a corner of their own, we guess 2 of them were killed in road accidents and this is a tribute to them from their pals done with a sense of humour if you have studied the graves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, now you've given me a bit of info, yes, quite amusing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Off to a grave yard now


No noisy neighbours there Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> No noisy neighbours there Jan!


Nobody says if they notice anything unusual about the way they are buried.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did notice the boots - is that what you mean?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He also has a bottle in his gloved hand.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mornin Gerty


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning Daisy.
I am watching a group of mixed ages doing exercised of a different nature to the norm, very interesting it is.
I've videos a bit, it's not anything I have seen before.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Arrived home at 5.15 pm :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Welcome Back Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The cassette has been taken apart, no pieces missing, but the `holding tank plate´ has this thing broken off.
Himself is going to mend it, he's already started by drilling 3 holes in it, so if it doesn't work out well either have to find a source for the bit or buy a new cassette :frown2:
I have great confidence in him, all will be OK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not worth messing with Jan, just get the new part from just about any caravan shop or even Ebay, you just need the correct loo model number


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You let him play in his workshop, it might be easy for you to get the parts, but we´re in the back of beyond here :grin2: 
I've looked on ebay.de and Amazon nothing there except the whole new mechanism for about 50€, looked at camping books and online shops, can´t find anything this side of the channel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you gave us the model number of the loo Jan, we might be able to help out there, as I think even you have a postal service.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Let's wait to see how he gets on Kev and if it doesn't work and we can't find the bit here we'll take you up on your very kind offer. 
Hans gets an idea in his head and it's a challenge he must try, if it's a success he says it will never break again.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I admire his fortitude Jan, I just think that the stresses involved in the mechanism will fail when you least want it to, there is also this option which is very cost effective, probably the wrong one, but you can get them for all models you may have.

I've seen them cheaper too, and possibly a spare cassette would come in handy.

https://caravanandmotorhomeparts.co...eOgzMoYBJEFOfxF4VP0iAEIUdmRSj64xoCsoAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_fro...ravan+C200+Cassette+Toilet+Fresh+Up+&_sacat=0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We only need this bit
I´ve seen one for I think it was €15.00

We don't have space to carry a second cassette.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get it while you can Jan.,


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Get it while you can Jan.,


Get what while I can.
This man is getting a lot of pleasure from what he is doing, singing and whistling coming from the workshop, I have just been to hold something down and turn the drill on, which gives him even more pleasure because we are working together as we used to before we retired. When he has finished it will be a superb job he has done with great satisfaction which to him is more pleasurable than buying something new.

So until he says otherwise I´m not looking for a replacement part.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The part.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought we were watching horses?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I thought we were watching horses?
> 
> Ray.


Blame Kev Ray, I tell him something and he goes off on one.

Anyway, he nearly finished the job.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Careful Raymond, she'll have ya, I have the bike marks to prove it.

I didnae go off on one Gerty, but as usual no help goes unpunished


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Go to new thread for Pudsey.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*A video*

First stop down to Dobra Voda.

Between the 2 lakes.
The Auto Camp, it was closed :laugh:
and the bikers corner


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here ya are if you want to watch*

Its our enjoyment, but may not be yours.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Had to watch on YouTube as yours wouldn't play Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Its our enjoyment, but may not be yours.





raynipper said:


> Had to watch on YouTube as yours wouldn't play Jan.
> 
> Ray.


I only put the url on here Ray and it brings up the video so I don't know why it didn't work. If anyone else can't watch I'll do it again to see if its rectified.


----------

